# Hey!



## AlexF (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm new to keeping mantids and have found this forum a great help so thanks! Having read so much I think I will try and find an African ooth or similar to start, any directions on where to get them will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

Alex


----------



## Ian (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Alex, welcome to the forum!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------

